
Show HN: Slidepal.net – Sync your PowerPoint notes to any device - buraksarica
https://slidepal.net/
======
buraksarica
Hi everyone, This is a weekend project for a simple problem I've faced. May be
it's over-engineering but I want to hear your thoughts. Thanks in advance.

